# Silent Base 801  sehr hoche Temps



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

Grüße euch, habe seid paar Wochen das Silent Base 801 in rot . nur muss ich feststellen das die Temps sehr hoch sind trotz Wasserkühlung.
müsste sogar meine CPU auf Standarte Takt machen . weil er doch die 90 grad erreicht hat .. 

zum PC i7-4790k und msi gtx 980ti , ich sende ihnen Bild von Gehäuse . bitte nicht auf den Hinteren Lüfter achten der ist auf bild falsch. er pustet die Luft rein und nicht raus.
zum Kühlung kommt 360 und 420 radi . die lüfter sind so platziert das die die luft raus pusten, ich habe schon oben 12mm Löscher gebohrt um zu sehen ob es besser wird. leider nur 2-3 grad ,
was kann ich noch Ändern oder besser machen ? aso Wasser wird auch sehr warm. habe die Schläuche angefast  
da das Gehäuse ja ein Lüfter Steuerung hat was von Mainboard gesteuert wird . werden ab und zu die Lüfter sogar bis 100% gejagt um das System irgend wie kühl zu halten (pumpe ist immer auf 50%)

PS: voll Vergessen die Temperaturen zu schreiben .. CPU geht bis 70 und die GPU bis 60 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Wie sieht es ohne Front- und Deckelverkleidung aus?
Hast du Wassertemperaturfühler?


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

wenn ich die seiten Verkleidung ab mache wie auf foto.. fallen die temps dann auf CPU unter 50 und gpu auf 41 .. und bleiben auch .. die lüfter fahren dann auch unter 50% pumpe ist dauerhaft auf 50% 

leider habe ich kein Wasser temp sensor .. nur meine hand


----------



## v3nom (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

- wie sind die Temperaturen wenn das Seitenteil offen ist?
- Front mal entfernt?
- Deckel mal entfernt?


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

wie gesagt es bring nur was wenn ich denn seiten deckel abmache ..


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*



keshy2 schrieb:


> die lüfter sind so platziert das die die luft raus pusten



Also arbeiten alle Lüfter gegeneinander? Wo soll die Frischluft herkommen?


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

die kommt von unten .. da sind keine lüfter aber da ist ja alles offen .. ,,


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Ich würde erstmal den Hecklüfter abschalten und die Netzteilabdeckung öffnen. Die paar schmalen Schlitze sehen mir nicht sehr luftdurchlässig aus.


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

okay ich werde das heute mal prüfen und gucken. der Hintere Lüfter der pustet die luft rein. von außen


----------



## claster17 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Laut deinem Bild macht er genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

ja ich habe oben ja geschrieben das auf bild ist er noch falsch ..


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Von unten kann nicht viel rein kommen, ist ja alles mit einer Verkleidung fast zu.
Deine Luftzirkulation ist sehr schlecht und das solltest du im Grunde schon alleine davon merken das alles viel besser wird sobald das Seitenteil auf ist.

Zudem nutzen die Radiatoren vorgewärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse und das wird auch ein paar Grad schlechtere Temperaturen bringen.
Bei mir blasen oben und vorne die Lüfter durch die Radiatoren von außen Luft rein, so das die kühlere Luft aus dem Raum verwendet wird. Hinten durch den Lüfter und durch das Lochblech hinteren Bereich kommt bei mir die Luft wieder raus.

EDIT: Das mit dem hinteren Lüfter habe ich erst nach erstellen meines Beitrags gelesen.


----------



## keshy2 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

okay so kann ich es auch versuchen. . erst war bei mir vorne rein und oben raus. leider war das noch schlechter . als jetzt . naja jetzt ist auch nicht viel besser . Danke dann werde ich mal die 2 Vorschläge probieren


----------



## IICARUS (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Wieso soll oben raus? Vorne kalt und oben das Wasser wieder aufwärmen... 
Besser oben und vorne rein und hinten raus.


----------



## v3nom (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Versuch mal alle Lüfter auf den Radis reinblasen zu lassen und hinten/hinten raus.


----------



## keshy2 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

So ich melde mich mal, habe es so gemacht wie ihr gesagt habt.. leider hat es nicht Gebracht .. die temp steigen trotzdem so hoch.. wenn ich die seiten wand offen lasse bleiben die unten.. das kann doch nicht sein das das Gehäuse so schlecht ist


----------



## LastManStanding (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Be Quiet sind aber auch sehr Massiv und recht dicht.
Mein Kumpel ist von Corsair Graphite auf das Be Quiet DBP 700 gewechselt er hat eine AiO von Artic...? (komm grad nicht drauf). Gekühlt wird der 7600K. Im Corsair hat er den MSI Boost auf 4,4GHz nutzen können bei etwa 60-65C°. Mit genau der selben Konfig. Im Be Quiet vor allem im dichten Deckel (auspustend) kann er durch die Temperaturen den Boost nicht mehr nutzen.. und hat dennoch >60°C.

Ich bin vom Cosair Obsidian 750D Air Flow auf das Dark Base 900 Rev 2. gegangen. Die Temperaturen sind mit absolut der selben Hardware + Konfig+ Drehzahlen im Gehaüse und CPU um 3-4°C gestigen. Die der Grafikkarte etwas gefallen. Mache ich im Last Betrieb die Tür Vorne auf, fallen sie um fast 5 °C im Schnitt. So viel macht Durchzug und Positionierung bei Unterschiedlichen Gehäusen aus. 
Hier habe Ich jetzt zwar Luft drin, aber es dient ja nur zum aufzeigen.


----------



## claster17 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

Jetzt sind die Lüfter also so angeordnet, dass die Radiatoren beide Luft ins Gehäuse saugen und die warme Luft kann einfach nicht raus?
Nimm mal alle Slotblenden hinten raus, damit wenigstens die Rückseite ein bisschen luftiger wird.

Falls du dich für einen Gehäusewechsel entscheiden solltest, schau dich eher nach etwas luftigem um (z.B. Meshify S2).

Ihr macht es mir nicht gerade schwer, generell von bequiet-Brutkästen abzuraten.
Vor den Airflow-Maßnahmen war mein System mit geschlossenem Gehäuse lauter als offen.


----------



## keshy2 (18. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent Base 801  sehr hoche temps*

mir hat der Design gefallen und ja wegen Dämpfung  .,.. werde nicht mehr so ein gehäuse kaufen


----------



## ASD_588 (19. Februar 2019)

> ich habe schon oben 12mm Löscher gebohrt um zu sehen ob es besser wird. leider nur 2-3 grad ,
> was kann ich noch Ändern oder besser machen ?


Wenn du handwerklich etwas begabt bist und die richtigen werkzeuge hast kanst du am deckel gleich ein 360 ausschnitt machen und ein Mesh gitter einsetzen da du ja eh schon mit nen 12er löcher gebohrt hast.  





> mir hat der Design gefallen und ja wegen Dämpfung


Das case ist eigentlich ein kompletter fehlkauf da es für eine große  Wasserkühlung viel zu wenig luftdurchsatz gibt weil es eben nur so  kleine lüftungschlitze gibt. 

Mittlerweile sind pcs mit den richtigen luftkühlern auch bei mittlerer last fast lautlos da wäre die Festplatte immer noch das lauteste, vor gut 2J hab ich meine rausgeschmissen weil sie das Lauteste war.



z.b  das Cooler Master Case H500M hat viel mesh sogar die Glas Front kann man gegen ein mesh einsatz tauschen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpfkk4E7eCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Cooler Master MasterCase H500M grau ab €'*'180,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## keshy2 (22. Februar 2019)

@ASD_588 .. Danke dir . das werde ich auch machen. Oben und vorne Ausschnitt mit Mesh 

Das CM H500P habe ich auch zum test gehabt.. und war nicht so mein Geschmack ,


----------

